# Board & Train - Austin, TX



## tennesseevizskey (May 13, 2019)

Hello all,

First time poster here. My wife and I recently adopted our Vizsla pup, Maverick, in Tennessee before moving to Austin, TX for work shortly thereafter. He is currently 4-1/2 months old and we have enjoyed every moment with him since we got him at 8 weeks. We both live an active lifestyle and do our best to work with him on a daily basis, providing both mental and physical stimulation (and lots of love). With this said, we went into the adoption process with an open mind on the potential of a board & train program and I was wondering if any of you all have done this with your pup and, if so, how your experience was. What age did you send them? Was it worth it? If so, what areas did you see improvement?

We are obviously not viewing this as a "cure-all" with expectations to receive back a perfectly behaved V, but more so we understand our limitations in formally training Maverick and want the best for him.

Additionally, if anyone is aware of a reputable program specifically in/around the Austin, TX area they would recommend, let me know! Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Austin Texas has a very large Facebook group.
It's Austin Vizsla Group. 
They should be able to lead you in the right direction. There is also a group, that meets up once a month. 
https://www.meetup.com/vizslas/


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

agreed with vizsla group recommendation and try to stay away all breed type board and train places. they often do one size fits all which may not always be the best long term solution for these unique types of dogs (aka as Ferraris @ Gingerling). we made a terrible mistake with our first one putting him to an all breed board and train facility in Houston at 5 month old, he ended up in ER, almost died.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Gabica said:


> agreed with vizsla group recommendation and try to stay away all breed type board and train places. they often do one size fits all which may not always be the best long term solution for these unique types of dogs (aka as Ferraris @ Gingerling). we made a terrible mistake with our first one putting him to an all breed board and train facility in Houston at 5 month old, he ended up in ER, almost died.


I wanted to like the post, but needed a sad face too.
Poor baby. Away from home and deathly ill.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

yes, it was a horror. and once i posted a review about what has happened to us, several more people came out of the woodwork posting about the same... while i don`t like being negative, these kind of issues do not be communicated to protect other dogs from this happening again.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I haven't experienced it myself, but have heard some horror stories.


----------



## tennesseevizskey (May 13, 2019)

Appreciate the feedback. Sorry to hear about your experience, Gabica. That sounds like a nightmare.

I have reached out to the Austin group, as well as the Texas Gulf Coast Vizsla Club (although they're located in Houston) to see if they had any recommendations. They suggested a boarding facility here in the area which also has a contracted trainer that works with the pups. Supposedly she has vast experience with many breeds, but used to specifically own, train, and show a V.

Not sure which route we'll end up taking yet, but we're working with little 'rick at home in the meantime.

Thanks again!


----------

